

Tools, Tips, and Tricks to Hack Your Workflow - iamdann
http://www.iamdann.com/2012/10/15/10-tools-tips-and-tricks-to-hack-your-workflow

======
nlh
This is a great list - thanks for sharing.

A thought: we get a lot of submissions like this (which, by and large, are all
quite useful.) I wonder if there's an opportunity to consolidate (and
vote/rank?) these sort of productivity/workflow/life efficiency improvers.
Maybe something StackExchange-like (or Reddit-like)? Doesn't have to be super-
complicated - just a list, a rank, a chance to vote, and maybe to comment.

Anyone done this yet? If not - here's an idea for someone to work on :)

~~~
spectrum
Alternativeto.net is one implementation for software. For example
<http://alternativeto.net/software/google-tasks/>

------
sophacles
I'm not sure I understand how this hack my workflow. Some of them are neat
life hack enablers, but my workflow doesn't actually depend on the weather,
nor on how many emails I've send or received...

Quicksilver is the only tool on this list that seems to directly relate to
workflow.

~~~
iamdann
I guess I use the term "workflow" more loosely than some. I consider keeping
on top of my finances to be a workflow. Same with following my app sales, etc.

I agree that Dark Sky is the loosest relation, but if I know it's raining, it
prevents me from doubling back to grab an umbrella, which used to happen to me
all the time.

------
FPSDavid
If the author is only using Quicksilver to find documents and launch apps, why
use it at all, when you can just Cmd+Space and use Spotlight to do the same
thing?

------
languagehacker
Nice to see MediaWiki on here. It's such a flexible platform, you can really
do a lot with it.

